
Ask HN: BountySplit.com: UBER + Affiliate Marketing - sharemywin
Affiliate marketing for personal services? Earn 5-15% for referring others to post their project on bountysplit.com. Am I on to something?
======
sharemywin
would 2 tiers be better or worse?

visit [http://www.betterpro.net/](http://www.betterpro.net/) for an idea of
the look and feel of the potential site.

